# Culture is such a beautiful thing...



## Typo (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2011)

Fook.


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree. if you don't support Islam, then your head should be cut off.. yea


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude are you fucking serious? your gonna start another thread about this shit? Immature dumbass.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 5, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Dude are you fucking serious? your gonna start another thread about this shit? Immature dumbass.


 
These protests and political movements are typical in Europe these days and they are starting to become a real problem in the UK. America and Australia are the next to experience this bullshit and it should be a concern for any democratic society. I'm not a hater of muslims, I don't hate anybody for that matter but when iron-aged mythology and dangerous, backward cults infiltrate the free world and demand special treatment it makes me sick to the stomach. Islam realise that cannot beat us with suicide bombers so they are taking advantage in the loop holes of our political system. 

There are no more opposable thumbs coming down the pipeline. This is all we have and it's time to evolve as a race. The days for respecting the dangerous ideologies of religious crackpots are over. 







YouTube Video


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you dont like good ole AMERI fuckin CA, saney ill cut your dick off and make you eat it


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2011)

And we wonder why hatred and dislike of other cultures is a generational problem in Islamic countries and families... come to me with that sign and see how it goes over for you, I dare you.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 5, 2011)

Minus the head wraps and the talk of Islam and  I would swear I was at a tea party rally. 

Only these signs are spelled correctly!


----------



## Typo (Apr 5, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Dude are you fucking serious? your gonna start another thread about this shit? Immature dumbass.


Lol negging me 






You Muslim or something?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 5, 2011)

true story^^^


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 5, 2011)

i love you guys!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

Typo said:


>



hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa U guys remember this pic was on the fukin NEWS PAPER 

do u guys notice something.......keep looking......keeeeeep looking











































same FUKING HAND WRITING 
HAHAAAAA FAKE ASS MUTHA FUKAAAAAS


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

u guys keep being lied to on EVERYTHING


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quran
17:81. And say: "Truth has (now) arrived, and Falsehood perished: for Falsehood is (by its nature) bound to perish."


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quran 
21:18. Nay, We hurl the Truth against falsehood, and it knocks out its brain, and behold, falsehood doth perish! Ah! woe be to you for the (false) things ye ascribe (to Us).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViJalZxhZ1E


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 5, 2011)

No but your method of trying to fit in this community is ridiculous and stupid. From reading your other threads I can see that you are lacking a lot of common sense, I suggest you leave this section go back to the training section and read some stickies. 



			
				Typo said:
			
		

> I'm 16 almost 17 and have been training for about a year now... I'm not  sure of my bodyweight % just yet but I'll find it out soon.



Are you for real? 



Typo said:


> Lol negging me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anything goes should be 18 and older only. Ban the underage now cap't


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

oufinny said:


> And we wonder why hatred and dislike of other cultures is a generational problem in Islamic countries and families... come to me with that sign and see how it goes over for you, I dare you.



Bush should be getting on TV and announce that america got punked anytime soon


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

waaait a min... 
he is arguing with Obama on who should announce


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa U guys remember this pic was on the fukin NEWS PAPER
> 
> do u guys notice something.......keep looking......keeeeeep looking
> 
> ...



They're all in the same writing because it's from the same event, dumbass. The same person made all those signs. Let's face it, your people are more fond of goat fucking than writing. The guy who made those signs is the equivalent of an Arab scholar. And there's like what, two of those?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> They're all in the same writing because it's from the same event, dumbass. The same person made all those signs. Let's face it, your people are more fond of goat fucking than writing. The guy who made those signs is the equivalent of an Arab scholar. And there's like what, two of those?



BULLSHIT 
its the same hand writing because its photoshopped 

plz...your gonna tell me a scholar wrote these lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> BULLSHIT
> its the same hand writing because its photoshopped
> 
> plz...your gonna tell me a scholar wrote these lol



Shit stain alert


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> BULLSHIT
> its the same hand writing because its photoshopped



Right, it must be Photoshop and not that the same person made the signs for the same event. But I guess it's more likely that a white man used Photoshop than a Arab wrote something.



saudichild89 said:


> plz...your gonna tell me a scholar wrote these lol



I said a _Muslim _scholar. Most people refer to that level of intellect as "retarded."


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> BULLSHIT
> its the same hand writing because its photoshopped
> 
> plz...your gonna tell me a scholar wrote these lol


Your religion will eradicate itself because of a severe lack of intelligence. I agree, the US should pull out and allow you to kill each other and not waste anymore precious American lives.

Not too mention...Mohammed was a homosexual, pedophile.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2011)

Please no more religious trolls. We have more than enough already. Ban the saudi faggot. Oh yeah, this thread is fucking retarded, too.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Right, it must be Photoshop and not that the same person made the signs for the same event. But I guess it's more likely that a white man used Photoshop than a Arab wrote something.
> 
> 
> 
> I said a _Muslim _scholar. Most people refer to that level of intellect as "retarded."



stop lying to yourself 
u can tell its photo shopped BIG TIME


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> stop lying to yourself
> u can tell its photo shopped BIG TIME



I agree. The idea that Arabs can write is ridiculous.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I agree. The idea that Arabs can write is ridiculous.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I agree. The idea that Arabs can write is ridiculous.


Nice...


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I agree. The idea that Arabs can write is ridiculous.



I can write arabic and english 

just switching from right to left took me 2 years....during that 2 years...I sometimes accidentally turned in my work backwards


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I can write arabic and english
> 
> just switching from right to left took me 2 years....during that 2 years...I sometimes accidentally turned in my work backwards



Jokes aside, it is pretty impressive that you can read, write, and (I assume) speak two languages.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Jokes aside, it is pretty impressive that you can read, write, and (I assume) speak two languages.



































JK


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

*3rd world= 1st. world toilet*






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> stop lying to yourself
> u can tell its photo shopped BIG TIME


Sorry but it's not Shopped it's a real picture from Britain in front of the Danish Embassy during the Cartoon Riots....

However it was condemned by many Muslims, including the following:


> Asghar Bukhari said the demonstration in London on Friday should have been stopped by police because the group had been advocating violence.
> 
> The chairman of the Muslim Public Affairs Committee said the protesters "did not represent British Muslims".
> 
> ...



It's no more fair than showing this picture and saying all White Americans feel this way...






You know, the belief that the word "existence" should be spelled "existance"....


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Sorry but it's not Shopped it's a real picture from Britain in front of the Danish Embassy during the Cartoon Riots....
> 
> However it was condemned by many Muslims, including the following:
> 
> ...



those ppl giving opinions are most likely never seen or were present at the protest....they are most likely judging by looking at the news paper....so your evidence are pointless


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

o sorry nevermind u were replying to someone else am replying to this shit 

copy and past

Asghar Bukhari said the demonstration in London on Friday should have been stopped by police because the group had been advocating violence.

The chairman of the Muslim Public Affairs Committee said the protesters "did not represent British Muslims".

More protests over cartoons of Muhammad on Saturday passed off peacefully.

Mr Bukhari told the BBC News website: "The placards and chants were disgraceful and disgusting, Muslims do not feel that way.


It's irrelevant whether it's Muslims causing hatred or anyone else - freedom of speech has to be responsible 
Asghar Bukhari

BBC TV interview
"I condemn them without reservation, these people are less representative of Muslims than the BNP are of the British people."

He said that Muslims were angry over satirical cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad published in European papers but it was "outrageous" for anyone to advocate extreme action or violence.

"We believe it [the protest] should have been banned and the march stopped.

"It's irrelevant whether it's Muslims causing hatred or anyone else - freedom of speech has to be responsible."


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

Freedom, even dangerous freedom is preferable to the safest slavery


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> those ppl giving opinions are most likely never seen or were present at the protest....they are most likely judging by looking at the news paper....so your evidence are pointless



I know what you're really thinking (besides wanting goat sex):


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> those ppl giving opinions are most likely never seen or were present at the protest....they are most likely judging by looking at the news paper....so your evidence are pointless



You see perfect example, I was trying to be diplomatic and you just like so many others came in with blinders on and thought I was the enemy too...

I have been working on learning to take a step back before the emotions over run and cloud my vision...

hate, defensive mindsets and condemnation are small, quick burn fuses that can be let to fizzle out before they get dropped into the powder keg of an issue....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> o sorry nevermind u were replying to someone else am replying to this shit
> 
> copy and past
> 
> ...




Dear mr. saudichild89:


after intensive research on the interwebs  I have come to a conclusion that you are:




























































































 Abdul Bashir!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Imosted (Apr 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video




Wow i never seen that video that is BRAVE, he does talk about the truth many don't want to see, I wonder what happened to him after this.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video


This is a seriously strong vid. Where was this filmed, cause it looks like a wwe setting. Maybe not the proper venue for political discourse.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> This is a seriously strong vid. Where was this filmed, cause it looks like a wwe setting. Maybe not the proper venue for political discourse.



Thats TNA I believe, american soil for sure (not sure what state though) . USA chants all over the place, the patriotic disease.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Minus the head wraps and the talk of Islam and I would swear I was at a tea party rally.
> 
> Only these signs are spelled correctly!


 
Yes, those teabaggers are a dangerous and radical bunch.  I hear most of them are also members of the Westboro Baptist Church You've seriously been watching too much MSNBC.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I can write arabic and english
> 
> just switching from right to left took me 2 years....during that 2 years...I sometimes accidentally turned in my work backwards


 
You turned in your work backwards because you're so used to living in a backwards 12th century culture.  Even the language sounds as vile and grotesque as the clothing they force their women to wear.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 7, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, those teabaggers are a dangerous and radical bunch.  I hear most of them are also members of the Westboro Baptist Church You've seriously been watching too much MSNBC.



Negatory, I don't watch MSNBC at all.

I like everybody else on this board get my news here.

Are you insinuating that it's flawed!?


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 7, 2011)

In the world I see – you're stalking elk through the damp canyon forests around the ruins of Rockefeller Center. You'll wear leather clothes that will last you the rest of your life. You'll climb the wrist-thick kudzu vines that wrap the Sears Tower. And when you look down, you'll see tiny figures pounding corn, laying strips of venison on the empty car pool lane of some abandoned superhighway


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Sorry but it's not Shopped it's a real picture from Britain in front of the Danish Embassy during the Cartoon Riots....



I stumbled across the following video. It shows scenes from the event you mentioned. You can see one of the signs at 0:36.






YouTube Video











That video also paints a grim picture of Muslims.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I stumbled across the following video. It shows scenes from the event you mentioned. You can see one of the signs at 0:36.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naaaaaaaah I haven't seen no holocaust or behead
even if those pictures were true.....they are pissed for a reason....why not talk about the reason? ha? the cause and affects


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> naaaaaaaah I haven't seen no holocaust or behead
> even if those pictures were true.....they are pissed for a reason....why not talk about the reason? ha? the cause and affects



They're Muslims, they hate. There's your cause and effect.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> They're Muslims, they hate. There's your cause and effect.



you forgot to say the goat shaaaaame


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube - The Arrivals pt.16 (The Media & Islam)


this is addictive 
the whole thing is like 4 hours long 
I watched it all when it first came out 
but now they keep fuking with it 
youtube keeps deleting parts and audios... mother fuckers


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> you forgot to say the goat shaaaaame



I'm talking about Muslims, so it's a given.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> YouTube - The Arrivals pt.16 (The Media & Islam)
> 
> 
> this is addictive
> ...



dude put that away, you might hurt some feelings.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

so what do u guys have?
pig shame?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> dude put that away, you might hurt some feelings.



SAY LONG LIVE.....never mind


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> so what do u guys have?
> pig shame?



Do we have to have this talk again?

That's it, mister!  Go to your room until you can come up with your own funnies!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Do we have to have this talk again?
> 
> That's it, mister!  Go to your room until you can come up with your own funnies!



was that u calling for your Christmas toys?
YouTube - Butt plug


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> YouTube - The Arrivals pt.16 (The Media & Islam)
> 
> 
> this is addictive
> ...



This Series Explores the Revelations in World Religions Regarding the Arrivals of the Antichrist Dajjal, Imam Al-Mahdi, and The Second Coming of The Christ.A Work Inspired by Hashemsfilms and of Course the Words of the Noble Quran, The Holy Bible, and The Torah, The Arrivals is a Joint Production by truthseekers Noreagaaa and Achernahr.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tesla said:


> YouTube Video



well......now he knows


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^ Carlin was no fool. ^^^


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> SAY LONG LIVE.....never mind


In the light of Allah's actual origin and his radical difference from the God of the Bible, we must conclude that Allah is not God. Nor is the name, Allah, a generic MidEast name for God, as even many Christians think. Allah is the name of a false god who can not save anyone from anything. Rather, through his false prophet, Mohammed, he continues to lead hundreds of millions into eternal darkness.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> SAY LONG LIVE.....never mind


One who claims to be a messenger of God is expected to live a saintly life. He must not be given to lust, he must not be a sexual pervert, and he must not be a rapist, a highway robber, a war criminal, a mass murderer or an assassin. One who claims to be a messenger of God must have a superior character. He must stand above the vices of the people of his time. Yet Muhammad???s life is that of a gangster godfather. He raided merchant caravans, looted innocent people, massacred entire male populations and enslaved the women and children. He raped the women captured in war after killing their husbands and told his followers that it is okay to have sex with their captives and their ???right hand possessions??? (Quran 33:50) He assassinated those who criticized him and executed them when he came to power and became de facto despot of Arabia. Muhammad was bereft of human compassion. He was an obsessed man with his dreams of grandiosity and could not forgive those who stood in his way. Muhammad was a narcissist like Hitler, Saddam or Stalin. He was astute and knew how to manipulate people, but his emotional intelligence was less evolved than that of a 6-year-old child. He simply could not feel the pain of others. He brutally massacred thousands of innocent people and pillaged their wealth. His ambitions were big and as a narcissist he honestly believed he is entitled to do as he pleased and commit all sorts of crimes and his evil deeds are justified.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> SAY LONG LIVE.....never mind


Muhammad produced no miracles and when pressed he claimed that his miracle is the Quran. Yet a cursory look at the Quran reveals that this book is full of errors. Quran is replete with scientific heresies, historic blunders, mathematical mistakes, logical absurdities, grammatical errors and ethical fallacies. It is badly compiled and it contradicts itself. There is nothing intelligent in this book let alone miraculous. Muhammad challenged people to produce a ???Surah like it??? or find an error therein, yet Muslims would kill anyone who dares to criticize it. In such a climate of hypocrisy and violence truth is the first casualty.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 10, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> In the light of Allah's actual origin and his radical difference from the God of the Bible, we must conclude that Allah is not God. Nor is the name, Allah, a generic MidEast name for God, as even many Christians think. Allah is the name of a false god who can not save anyone from anything. Rather, through his false prophet, Mohammed, he continues to lead hundreds of millions into eternal darkness.



Arab Christians use the name Allah for God in their bible...
not reading the rest of your comment 
your a wast of my time


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> Arab Christians use the name Allah for God in their bible...
> not reading the rest of your comment
> your a wast of my time


Of course. You need more time to worship a false god. Carry on...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

We are ex-Muslims. Some of us were born and raised in Islam and some of us had converted to Islam at some moment in our lives. We were taught never to question the truth of Islam and to believe in Allah and his messenger with blind faith. We were told that Allah would forgive all sins but the sin of disbelief (Quran 4:48 and 4:116). But we committed the ultimate sin of thinking and questioned the belief that was imposed on us and we came to realize that far from being a religion of truth, Islam is a hoax, it is hallucination of a sick mind and nothing but lies and deceits.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 10, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> We are ex-Muslims. Some of us were born and raised in Islam and some of us had converted to Islam at some moment in our lives. We were taught never to question the truth of Islam and to believe in Allah and his messenger with blind faith. We were told that Allah would forgive all sins but the sin of disbelief (Quran 4:48 and 4:116). But we committed the ultimate sin of thinking and questioned the belief that was imposed on us and we came to realize that far from being a religion of truth, Islam is a hoax, it is hallucination of a sick mind and nothing but lies and deceits.



opinions...again... 
no proof 
carry on....


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> opinions...again...
> no proof
> carry on....


You're really uneducated I see. Your whole religion is an absence of proof and/or truth yet you are too blind to see. I pity you and so do your people.

We are apostates of Islam. We denounce Islam as a false doctrine of hate and terror. However we are not against Muslims who are our own kin and relatives. We do not advocate hate and violence. Muslims are the main victims of Islam. Our goal is to educate them and let them see the truth. We are against Islam and not the Muslims. We strive to bring the Muslims into the fold of humanity. Eradicate Islam so our people can be liberated, so they can prosper and break away from the pillory of Islam. We would like to see Islamic countries dedicate more time to science and less time to Quran and Sharia. We would like to see them prosper and contribute to human civilization. We would like to see the draconian laws of Islam eliminated and people are treated humanely. We strive for freedom of beliefs, for equality of gender and for oneness of humankind.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Today the humanity is facing a great danger. Islamic fundamentalism is on the rise and the hatred is brewing in the minds of millions of Muslims. This hatred must be contained or there would be disastrous consequences. We believe that the education is the only answer. Muslim intellectuals must realize that Islam is a false doctrine and they must let the rest of Islamic world know the truth. *Islam is a religion that thrives on the arrogant assumption that it is the most logical, the most scientific and the most perfect religion. While the fact is that it is the stupidest doctrine — the most backward and absurd belief*. Once the truth about Islam becomes common knowledge, it will be weakened and the Islamic fanaticism will lose its fangs. Hundreds of billions of dollars are being expended to combat Islamic terrorism, yet no effort is made to contain the ideology behind this terrorism. It is our belief that Islamic terrorism will not be eliminated unless and until the ideology behind it is exposed and eradicated. This is what we intend to do


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Israel FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Cockroach...exterminated. Mission accomplished.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 10, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Israel FTW!!!!!!



the flag was suppose to be upside down


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> the flag was suppose to be upside down


Your women love American men. We will breed the "dumb" out of you yet.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Another one for the good guys!!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Chubby (Apr 10, 2011)

How beautiful is American Culture?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> How beautiful is American Culture?


Show us your tits.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 10, 2011)

the only tits u will ever see is your gyno


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> How beautiful is American Culture?



Holly shit. chobby is back 


damn board is getting filled with jews , its the jew take ova


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> How beautiful is American Culture?



The answer to your question in the following video:







YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2011)

That was a _black_ Friday alright.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2011)

mmmmm I don't know ehhhh. lots of light skin flashing in tha video. Regardless of the race or color, it's still considered american culture to purchase things that are not really necessary to buy.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> mmmmm I don't know ehhhh. lots of light skin flashing in tha video. Regardless of the race or color, it's still considered american culture to purchase things that are not really necessary to buy.



I still posit that the worst that America has to offer is better than a chunk of the rest of the word.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I still posit that the worst that America has to offer is better than a chunk of the rest of the word.



I've lived in miami and jacksonville for 15 years, puerto rico and the Caribbean 4 years, and various parts of south america for a few years.  Your comment has some flaws because your information is gathered by what TV or news sources tells you VS you attempting to find out for yourself.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 10, 2011)

Real life experience > Television and news sources


----------



## Imosted (Apr 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Real life experience > Television and news sources




^^^^This +2
Most tv channels are sided with certain political groups.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I've lived in miami and jacksonville for 15 years, puerto rico and the Caribbean 4 years, and various parts of south america for a few years.  Your comment has some flaws because your information is gathered by what TV or news sources tells you VS you attempting to find out for yourself.



You will notice that I said "a chunk".


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 10, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> the only tits u will ever see is your gyno


Wrong. I could easily see your slutty wife's tits. Let's be honest though; who really wants to see that whore's mud-flaps?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

Reminds me of that movie with arnold in it, where he is looking for a toy for his son. Aah good movie.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I still posit that the worst that America has to offer is better than a chunk of the rest of the word.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2011)

anyone with a religious affliation is a goddam retard . . fk em all


----------



## maniclion (Apr 11, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> mmmmm I don't know ehhhh. lots of light skin flashing in tha video. Regardless of the race or color, it's still considered american culture to purchase things that are not really necessary to buy.


Every culture since the bartering system was invented has seen people trading for unnecessary bullshit, why do you think their is so much jewelry in Museums around the world?  Remember when Gulliver landed in the land of the houyhnhnms (Mr. Ed's folk) and the human savages were always fighting over the shiny rocks?  That's what Swift was satirizing....


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Real life experience > Television and news sources


Presactly 
Get up
Get out
&
Get some


----------

